# Pump Sprayer



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

hey guys, looking a decent pump sprayer to use with onr and citrus pre-sprays. Don't want to spend more than £20 one and would like it to be 5l or more.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

The only one I've used that is any good (and I use them a hell of a lot for work) is believe it or not the B&Q own brand one, i forget the price but i think around £15-20.

All the others I've had inc. Hozelock have fallen to bits or completely lost all pressure after a few months.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I got mine from Lidl, £2.99 and it does a great job, I'm starting to toy with a pump spray foamer though - the 2 litre one - http://www.allpressuresprayersdirect.co.uk/marolex-hand-held-trigger-pressure-sprayers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I got a twin pack of 2L pump sprayers from B&Q for £8 a while ago now and they've been pretty good.

Currently using an Autosmart pump sprayer, which was about £10 IIRC...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I picked up my 5L garden sprayer from Wilkinson's for a fiver out of summer season. :thumb:

It's perfect for ONR prewash and citrus washes, and very similar setup to the picher below.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

TooFunny said:


> I got mine from Lidl, £2.99 and it does a great job, I'm starting to toy with a pump spray foamer though - the 3 litre one - http://www.allpressuresprayersdirect.co.uk/marolex-hand-held-trigger-pressure-sprayers


OP wanted a 5L one


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I know, I was just giving the option of a 2 litre foaming pump sprayer, I find I totally cover the car and then some with VP Citrus prewash with my current 2 litre one so was just giving another option.
Thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If I was going to get one again, I'd buy a Silverline 5L sprayer, like below:-










... only because of the sky blue trim.  :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont get a silverline one the seals and pump broke on mine


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought a 10L Silverline off Ebay earlier this year and it comes with a set of spare O Rings and Seals and it was just over £10, and with it being Silverline its guaranteed for life once registed online


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I bought a 10L Silverline off Ebay earlier this year and it comes with a set of spare O Rings and Seals and it was just over £10, and with it being Silverline its guaranteed for life once registed online


Could you PM me the item number mate


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use less than one litre to pre-soak my car with ONR. Now not sure if I am using too little or the rest of you are crazy


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> I use less than one litre to pre-soak my car with ONR. Now not sure if I am using too little or the rest of you are crazy


I use two litres of diluted pre-wash solution ONR on my girly convertible, and that has a fabric roof.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

RDB85 said:


> Could you PM me the item number mate


I cant find it in my Buying History as its huge  but this is the same one but a bit more expensive
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SILVERLIN...denEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item1c2734be2f


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont use all of my 5L from my sprayer on my small car. It just saves filling up a 1.5L one everytime


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Could you PM me the item number mate


Here you go bud. :thumb:


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Cheers lads, will have a look in b&q tomorrow but the silverline one looks good.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have 2x 1.5l B&Q ones and theyve been fine, had them about 4 years.
I find 1.5l enough for an onr wash, and I Have a big barge.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but just a word of warning on the Silverline 10l sprayer. I purchased one one after seeing this thread especially given the lifetime guarantee. Only got to use it after Christmas and after using it two or three times it has sprung a leak from the base of the unit and the nozzle is also very poor (either just dribbles or has a direct jet with nothing in between)

I had registered it for warranty purposes and filled in a claim form last night. I have just heard back from Silverline and they will only honour the warranty if I post it back to them at my cost so they can inspect it. Given the postage cost will be close to the cost of the sprayer in the first place it isn't worth my while especially if they try to blame me for the leak (which isn't the case).

I had send Silverline detailed pictures of the issue but they won't accept this.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Happened to my Silverline. I bought one off ebay for £6 much better


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Any links mate as it is cheaper for me to buy a new one that post the silverline back.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

£4.99 on amazon


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My Silverline is still going strong and its older than yours so dont know


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> £4.99 on amazon
> 
> 5L Pump Action Pressure Sprayer - use with water, fertilizer or pesticides: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


I was not looking for one but at the price....Not sure I should thank you for filling my shed up even more. :lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

shine247 said:


> I was not looking for one but at the price....Not sure I should thank you for filling my shed up even more. :lol:


Ive got that one. Is it cheap and cheerful and works great with my prewash


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

^ nice price thanks for that link 
Will replace my ageing £3 Lidl one which I think the valve is broken from dropping it


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought a silverline 10 litre pump sprayer a couple of months ago. It is not good.

At best you either have a small stream of water or a very light mist. In fact I cannot spray pre-wash on the whole of my car without it drying where I started.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

WILKOS 3.50 one.Does the job


----------



## Gary gee (Mar 14, 2013)

Are these any good for applying snow foam ?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Gary gee said:


> Are these any good for applying snow foam ?


Na bud because it needs high pressure to make it foam.You can get a super sprayer though which you can use with a snow foam and attach it to a hoze BUT it wont give out thick foam, it only really adds soap suds to the car.(around a £10 mark)


----------



## Gary gee (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been using a karcher k2 with the standard bottle with no adjustment dial on , along with demon shine snow foam , the results were pretty runny soap, I think I need to invest in a proper snow foam lance a d some decent snow foam


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

A bit of an update for those with the 'limp' Silverline 10 litre pump sprayer. At the weekend I tried mine with the long tube and end nozzle removed from the trigger handle.

It works great, I sprayed my Golf in pre-wash in about 30 seconds. It's now easier to store too


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

corradophil said:


> A bit of an update for those with the 'limp' Silverline 10 litre pump sprayer. At the weekend I tried mine with the long tube and end nozzle removed from the trigger handle.
> 
> It works great, I sprayed my Golf in pre-wash in about 30 seconds. It's now easier to store too


Will have to give this a try


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Little off topic but what pre washer you guys recommend?


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

My Silverline works well now.

The 2 litre ones from Asda are very good too.


----------

